# Ways to fuck with your neighbor WITHOUT jail time.



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

So I have 3 sets of neighbors.

To my left are an older couple, which besides the husband constantly being in his garage and within sight of me possibly smoking, I have no problem with. They wave occasionally.

To my right is a younger couple (mid 30s) with a young daughter approximately 9 months older than mine. The husband is a pompous prick and cussed me out one day while I was on the porch with my 12 mo old. He didn't like a female asking him to stop cutting our lawn. 

My problem neighbors are BEHIND my property BEHIND a wooden fence. As soon as we moved in, they were asking me to cut down an evergreen in our back yard. They didn't like it hanging some branches in their yard. They had already cut those branches and thrown them into my yard. The guy wanted me to call the city and have them cut down the tree. I don't like killing trees so I said no.

He also mentioned that the previous owner never cleaned up their dog poop and they were having issues with rats. (Now the lady had 2 days to vacate once we purchased the home. I doubt she picked up poop and I saw NO poop in the back yard) I hadn't seen any rats but I thanked them for the information.

They have yelled at me on numerous occasions about my older dog barking. I let her out 3 times a day. She chases the younger dog and barks. If she sees people walking behind the fence, she barks and I call her inside. She's old, I tell them. She has maybe two years left and she barks when she gets excited or when the wind blows. (literally) 

This year, as soon as the snow melted, I got a ticket for dog poop and rat harboring. I have never seen any rats, my dogs would of killed one I'm sure. Nothing has been nibbling in my trash or leaving droppings in my garage.

So I think... Those assholes.. I remembered them earlier that day peering through their wooden fence into my yard. A couple of them. 

Each year they throw barbeque trash in my yard, tree trimmings, and recently they have starting SPYING on me. They stand in their window and I shit you not, STARE into my yard.

My husband was so mad when he got the ticket. The snow had literally just finished melting and the ground was still super soggy.

So anyways, I would just like to entertain ideas of how to fuck with them. I probably will never do anything, but just knowing I COULD would make me smile.


----------



## mainliner (Mar 27, 2015)

fucking weekender,loud music in back yard ................ And push it till the law says not ...... Then push again .

push annoy push annoy push annoy ..... Then run


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2015)

If they have kids, you can call DCFS on them anonymously for child abuse. Those investigations are a bitch, even if they're anonymous and completely unwarranted. That should keep them busy for a while...


----------



## mainliner (Mar 27, 2015)

that's a good idea ....... Annomous calls to the police and authority


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Mar 27, 2015)

Salt their yard . 

But honestly it's best to try to make peace if you are growing. Last thing you want is them messing with you more... Or calling the cops on YOU for bullshit.

If it was me I would grow more trees and shrubs along the fence line so they can't see in. I would fight the ticket in court. I would confront the people and made sure they knew to mind their own business. ...but I'm 225lbs of muscle so people tend to shrink away and leave me alone as soon as I loose my temper. Hulk smash lol... So join a gym, if nothing else it helps with anger and frustration, but that's my answer to everything soooo.... Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

Sounds like a terrible idea. haha. I'd have to go to a payphone and the thought of someones kid getting taken away makes me cringe.

They have no kids. They are partiers I think.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2015)

I got the same situation,,,guy ,wife and two kids on one side,,wife and kids are great,,guys a complete lazy cheap fuck who asked my wife what she is doing with a roofer,,,guess he doesn't know I make twice as much as he does,,,other side is my Cubans,,great people,,him and I get each other work,,were allowed to use the pool anytime,,split on a new fence,,,great peeps,,,then in my back yard over the fence is a couple in there 40;s-50's,,no kids but with 2 german shepherds,,,I got a jack russell,,my jack and the older shepherd get along,,but for 2 years now the new male shepherd barks like a motha fucker,,it and my dog will run the fence line completely wanting at each other,,difference is when I call my dog it shuts up and stops,,or comes to me,,the shepherd will not listen to it's owners and carries on wanting through the fence,,they had the odassity to tell me I have to get my dog under control,,,now I just let her go until she is tired and walks away,,,I also don't smoke in the house so I go to my garage,,,a lot,,and everytime I do I quietly make noise to get the shepherd going,,anyway I'll be watching for good ideas on here,,Thxs.

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> Salt their yard .
> 
> But honestly it's best to try to make peace if you are growing. Last thing you want is them messing with you more... Or calling the cops on YOU for bullshit.
> 
> If it was me I would grow more trees and shrubs along the fence line so they can't see in. I would fight the ticket in court. I would confront the people and made sure they knew to mind their own business. ...but I'm 225lbs of muscle so people tend to shrink away and leave me alone as soon as I loose my temper. Hulk smash lol... So join a gym, if nothing else it helps with anger and frustration, but that's my answer to everything soooo.... Lol


I'll get right on that.


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol ^^^

Gross

I just moved and am so glad my neighbors don't give me shit


----------



## 2004play (Mar 27, 2015)

I had a neighbour like that once, I confronted him one evening when no one was around and had a nice man to man chat with him 
turns out they didn't want to really be my neighbours after he got to know me after that brief chat and they sold there house that summer, new neighbours are great Tho


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 27, 2015)

Get a bunch of glass flasks, some anhydrous ammonia, and a bunch of empty sudafed packs...toss em over the fence and call the cops to report a "suspicious smell"......







Wait....







Wrong thread


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 27, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bad-neighbor-should-i-kill-him-or-what.858982/

There's some good ideas in this thread. The people here are very creative when it comes to fucking with neighbors.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

buy a throwaway SIM card and start ordering prostitutes/pizzas/taxis/chinese etc to their house,multiple times a night/week eventually they will be blacklisted from everywhere


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2015)

Do they have fires? If so, next time they do call the FD and say their cinders are blowing everywhere. FD will come, make a big scene, put it out, and leave them a big bill. 

If no fires call the gas company and say it smells like gas.


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 27, 2015)

Soak a corner of their home in gasoline, then grab the matches. Murder is wrong, but hey, you won't have a neighbor problem anymore!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Buy a catapult and catapult food onto their roof



BONUS POINTS if you mix the food with laxatives


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Start growing a sacrificial plant, put it in a large smart pot. Then one night whens its night and tall, put the plant in their backyard and call the cops.

You of course will need to be free of anything grow related.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2015)

Parsley85 said:


> Soak a corner of their home in gasoline, then grab the matches. Murder is wrong, but hey, you won't have a neighbor problem anymore!


She said WITHOUT jail time

Keep on Growin 

HoLE


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2015)

this guy is the king of getting even and has a bunch of books


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Or, somehow encourage them to hold a house party at their place. And a few days prior, take a dump into plastic wrap, then freeze it. The night of the party, slice the poop log into 1/8 inch "shit chips". While at their house party, casually toss these chips behind furniture and any place that is out of sight.

They will move within the month.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2015)

I actually just thought of one for my neighbors with dogs,,,,,,occaisonally just poke a little Ex-Lax through the fence,,,hahahahahaha

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

never get into a dispute with your neighbors especially if you are a grower. total losing battle. 

if you have any tree branches still hanging into their yard, by law you are required to remove only the branches but certainly not the tree. was this what u were pissed about initially? those were your branches in their yard, your responsibility.

I'd play somewhat apologetic to them and state your intentions on how you'd like to get along. If they don't oblige and decide to not heed your warning after a concerted effort, then I'd hire someone to rip their fucking heart out.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Rifle thru their trash, find a utility bill. 

Then go into town/wherever, find where the gangbangers hang out, find their car, smash it up to fuck and then toss their utility bill thru the window onto the drivers seat


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

see4 said:


> Start growing a sacrificial plant, put it in a large smart pot. Then one night whens its night and tall, put the plant in their backyard and call the cops.
> 
> You of course will need to be free of anything grow related.


Nah I like growing too much.


----------



## Parsley85 (Mar 27, 2015)

HoLE said:


> She said WITHOUT jail time
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Okay fine. How about this. Get a bunch of rotting meat, bag it up, and throw in strategic locations around their property. Stinky!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> never get into a dispute with your neighbors especially if you are a grower. total losing battle.
> 
> if you have any tree branches still hanging into their yard, by law you are required to remove only the branches but certainly not the tree. was this what u were pissed about initially? those were your branches in their yard, your responsibility.
> 
> I'd play somewhat apologetic to them and state your intentions on how you'd like to get along. If they don't oblige and decide to not heed your warning after a concerted effort, then I'd hire someone to rip their fucking heart out.


In my state, you chop branches on your side of the fence, they are yours to dispose of, no matter where the root lies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

Parsley85 said:


> Okay fine. How about this. Get a bunch of rotting meat, bag it up, and throw in strategic locations around their property. Stinky!


I was considering coyote urine..


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2015)

Parsley85 said:


> Okay fine. How about this. Get a bunch of rotting meat, bag it up, and throw in strategic locations around their property. Stinky!


 and would attract unwanted critters

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I have 3 sets of neighbors.
> 
> To my left are an older couple, which besides the husband constantly being in his garage and within sight of me possibly smoking, I have no problem with. They wave occasionally.
> 
> ...


The rat thing makes it sound like they are meth heads, or possibly have demons if your into that shit...Either way I would strait call them out about anything, if they say you have rats, you say they smoke meth...and remember the first move for self defense they taught us the corps was the eye gouge, all fingers not just two.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

all this stupid shit will bite u in the ass. they are prolly more ballsy than you. didn't they already call an inspector on you for that fine. make peace, or move out.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> In my state, you chop branches on your side of the fence, they are yours to dispose of, no matter where the root lies.


Isn't that what I said, only they beat you to trimming your tree.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> The rat thing makes it sound like they are meth heads, or possibly have demons if your into that shit...Either way I would strait call them out about anything, if they say you have rats, you say they smoke meth...and remember the first move for self defense they taught us the corps was the eye gouge, all fingers not just two.


I really don't get what their obsession with rats is. I haven't seen ANY evidence of rats. Plenty of rabbits but no rats.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Isn't that what I said, only they beat you to trimming your tree.


No I mean they are allowed to trim to their property line (as long as it doesnt make the tree ill or kill it) but they are not supposed to just toss the trim onto my yard.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I really don't get what their obsession with rats is. I haven't seen ANY evidence of rats. Plenty of rabbits but no rats.


Im just saying sounds like meth, constantly looking out the window, hearing ,maybe seeing rats,blaming you meth meth meth


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 27, 2015)

Wait so you told them to STOP mowing your lawn ?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

Splitting hairs. It's your tree shading their yard. kinda ornery throwing branches in your yard, but hey had you pruned them in the first place, you could have saved them the work and they may not be so pissed.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Im just saying sounds like meth, constantly looking out the window, hearing ,maybe seeing rats,blaming you meth meth meth


You'd know this from one face to face, and I'd be in their face.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

They didnt say anything to me about it. They just did it the week I moved into the house.

MY other neighbors on the right of me are cutting the grass on my property. he cuts it super short too. I was going to reseed it and he got pissed that I was telling him he couldnt mow there anymore. Even though I was like, hey I'm going to be reseeding this section of my lawn, could you please not mow there anymore?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

I just wish people would be more neighborly. Like if you need something please ask or if there is a problem please tell me.

But people are assholes.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

That's why I have no neighbors.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 27, 2015)

last year my neighbors to the right of us killed my japanese maple i had just planted (not sure how yet, i assumed they poisoned it) and were literally taking a knife and cutting at my new bush that was planted too. the poor little bush is barely there this year; i'm hoping that them cutting it is just going to go against them and it will turn out really bushy this year. i plan on putting something around it to protect it. they also sliced the Christmas lights i wrapped around that japanese maple (even though it was officially dead by then-it was winter). i am taking out the japanese maple this april and replacing it and will have a camera installed. granted the tree and bush are near the property line, they aren't that close that they're interfering with their property in any way nor will it in the years to come. the rest of my neighbors are great: they mind they're own business and wave when we pass each other on our road.

i think since you grow @Flaming Pie you should try to make peace. maybe they think the rabbit droppings are from rats? it can look gross especially on snow.  that's weird you are not seeing any signs of a rat infestation...so it must be something. well, besides them being crazy.


----------



## mo841 (Mar 27, 2015)

i had shitty neighbors where i grew up. one christmass i got a500w amp snd bass guitar. I would set it up just outside the garage and it just so happened it sounded the best pointed at their house. we had a giant bell out side also that would get rang on occasion. it didnt stop their bull shit but it was still rewarding in its own way


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Get their phone number and put a Ferrari on Craigslist for $10,000 or best offer


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Buy this and put a few drops down the vents of their car


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Find a friend with an identical vehicle to them, find some fixed site speed cameras( if you have them over there?) copy his numberplates and spend all day speeding thru the camera

Also using same vehicle accrue lots of parking tickets so he gets chased for them


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hate bugs in the summer?
Give your neighbor the bug zapper for christmas instead of hanging it in your yard..

Need to leave him a note?
Herbicide that shit in his lawn.

Keeps coming over bumming a bud/buzz?
Give him a bud you rolled in a cut habanero and then let dry...

Hey,I have an apartment across the street that's vacant....


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> Buy this and put a few drops down the vents of their car
> 
> View attachment 3381956


Or crack a can of anchovies and drip the oil down it..
Oooh!!
Both!!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> last year my neighbors to the right of us killed my japanese maple i had just planted (not sure how yet, i assumed they poisoned it) and were literally taking a knife and cutting at my new bush that was planted too. the poor little bush is barely there this year; i'm hoping that them cutting it is just going to go against them and it will turn out really bushy this year. i plan on putting something around it to protect it. they also sliced the Christmas lights i wrapped around that japanese maple (even though it was officially dead by then-it was winter). i am taking out the japanese maple this april and replacing it and will have a camera installed. granted the tree and bush are near the property line, they aren't that close that they're interfering with their property in any way nor will it in the years to come. the rest of my neighbors are great: they mind they're own business and wave when we pass each other on our road.
> 
> i think since you grow @Flaming Pie you should try to make peace. maybe they think the rabbit droppings are from rats? it can look gross especially on snow.  that's weird you are not seeing any signs of a rat infestation...so it must be something. well, besides them being crazy.


Hurl herbicide filled balloons at their garden...


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 27, 2015)

I have two words for you: Liquid Ass….


----------



## bellcore (Mar 27, 2015)

I bought this on ebay to use on a renter nextdoor but wound up never using them. I was mad scheming though.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 27, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I have two words for you: Liquid Ass….



we had some of this while deployed to afghanistan...we had fun lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> buy a throwaway SIM card and start ordering prostitutes/pizzas/taxis/chinese etc to their house,multiple times a night/week eventually they will be blacklisted from everywhere


Sounds way to UK for this situation. . I think you should let your dog keep barking ..does the lady look into your backyard to? if so tell your husband to show her his dick. tell him to swing that shit around...When the guy looks show him your tits..jealousy will ruin relationships. If it looks like they like it .....stop ,


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol wth ^^ haha


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Mar 28, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Sounds way to UK for this situation. . I think you should let your dog keep barking ..does the lady look into your backyard to? if so tell your husband to show her his dick. tell him to swing that shit around...When the guy looks show him your tits..jealousy will ruin relationships. If it looks like they like it .....stop ,


That COULD result in an indecent exposure charge. 400$ fine in my parts. Ask me how I know this lol. Buuuut if it's "accidental" then no harm no foul. Bonus points if your msn walks around naked and shaves a lightning bolt for a happy trail. Wearing a Thor helmet and carrying a hammer.
I had some neighbors last year that started acting full retard. A foreign "missionary" and crew. They started acting all silly. The wife would cross herself and scamper into the house every time she saw me. They have a daughter who was around 6. She was outside one day and moms did her funny run back in. The daughter followed. She literally shoved the kid back outside and made her cross herself before going back in. By shoved her outside I mean the kid was stumbling and doing the whole windmill arms thing to keep balance. Almost faceplanted. I was friends with this goth chick who does taxidermy. Got a goat skull and painted it up like the Hellraiser box. Attached it to a makeshift pike and stuck it up over the fence facing their front door. Found a big cloth poster of Crowley and hung it over the window that faced all theirs on one side. They threw up a for sale sign in around 2 months.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Pay some lil fucker a tenner from ya area to generally terrorise them and the cars and the house intact pour brake fluid on the car its like paint stripper lol
People hate it most when u hit their pocket


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I really don't get what their obsession with rats is. I haven't seen ANY evidence of rats. Plenty of rabbits but no rats.


They are probably hoarders and have rats because their house is full of trash. Those people always blame anything like that on anything other than themselves. I've seen it before. (there are a lot of hoarders here in town for some reason)


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 28, 2015)

Throw nails on their driveway. Pour/splash a gallon of paint on their vehicle

Spray paint the words "child molestor" or "whore cheater"

Complain anonymously that you've overheard your neighbors talking about pressure cooker and returning to Allah

Peace for the animals but find some dead caucus and horribly mutate it then toss it in their yard

get a bunch of friends or Mexicans and meet up in front of their house for 10 minutes casually acting like you're briefing them on the house and assholes. It'll scare them if they look out the window and see a group of 6 7 people looking at their house from the street pointing out things like front window with no window bars, garage that can be broken into and so forth


----------



## insidagain (Mar 28, 2015)

Plant some mj in their yard while they are out(@ night). Then call the law from a payphone and tell them he is a grower. Most areas have a 1- 800 tip-line


----------



## oldtimer54 (Mar 28, 2015)

If you grow and you're not in a legal state. Mind your manners you do not want to cause yourself any problems brought on by your need for revenge.
If you don't own the house move and this time find a place with fewer neighbors and rats and more privacy and possibly a moat. My neighbors are family !


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2015)

I own the house. Well, the bank owns it but I am paying mortgage.

I should just leave my old dog out to bark more often...

Idk, I'm kinda powerless to do anything.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Mar 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I own the house. Well, the bank owns it but I am paying mortgage.
> 
> I should just leave my old dog out to bark more often...
> 
> Idk, I'm kinda powerless to do anything.


I know it's a terrible situation but you just need to figure out a comfortable resolution. You already know the way the neighbors are......take away the problems they have and if that doesn't make things any better then you'll know they're assholes and have nothing better to do than complain and then you can play hard ball .
I'm totally sympathetic to your situation.I was lucky enough to purchase 10 acres 25 years ago and moved my family onto the property over the next 5 years . I couldn't ask for any better neighbors. I just wished I'd bought 25 acres instead of 10.


----------



## JoeBlow27 (May 9, 2017)

This is what I would do..

And actually I have done before...

I would go into webpage called Backpage and crags list and go into the section where it is about relationships and dating. Then look for te section on swingers community. Create an account and start talking to people about how you and your husban want to start hosting a swingers event for your local swinger community. Be very nice to people and go out of your way to be welcoming and help people on that page. This way they all trust you. 

Then after maybe a week you post an event... "SWINGERS COSTUME PART IN (your local town) HOSTED BY YOURS TRUELY - EVERYONE WELCOME!" and make sure you require everyone to be in costume upon arrival. Oh and don't forget to post your neighbors address on the event, of course. And if you really want to screw with them you can tell everyone to show up at the same time (9:30 sharps) and be give them different ways to enter the home, maybe the side sliding glass door and the front door and te back doors will all be unlocked for everyone to enter. Tell every one to bring their favorite sex toys (The more exotic the better). 

Enjoy!!


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2017)

Get your wife to phone his number a few times, put down if he answers, pretend to be girlfriend if his wife does.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2017)




----------



## stonedtrooper42 (May 9, 2017)

Buy a pound of industrial/feed hemp seeds. Then go for weekly walks in the evening sprinkling the seeds in their front yard. Nothing illegal but they'll have a hell of a time explaining the hundreds of plants popping up!

Sign them up for every add or subscription possible...preferably dating sites.

Fill out questionnaires for divorce lawyers for them.

I knew of a guy  who once had a bunch of dry polymer that when it got wet it got horrible slippery, he spread it across the driveway of a Jackass that did him wrong. When said jackass came home, he slid his car through his garage door! Or at least that's what i heard

@JoeBlow27 I love the swingers idea! Bonus points if there's a naked fight!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2017)

Flaming Pie said:


> I got a ticket for dog poop and rat harboring.


typical trump lover.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2017)

lol


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 10, 2017)

I'd round up their lawn. You could also send hookers to the front door because, you know, the Mr likes his tranny hookers.


----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2017)

Can we believe any of Pie's story? I'm in sympathy with her neighbors. dog poop everywhere, trash draws rats, yard not mowed and fat cigarette smoking cow came out to yell at neighbor who did something about it. Barking dogs. Known thief husband can't be bothered to prune tree that is hazarding the neighbor's fence if not the neighbor. Prolly still faded Trump for prez sign in the front yard. Fat cow gets drunk and cucks husband in plain view of everybody.

Yuck.


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Can we believe any of Pie's story? I'm in sympathy with her neighbors. dog poop everywhere, trash draws rats, yard not mowed and fat cigarette smoking cow came out to yell at neighbor who did something about it. Barking dogs. Known theif husband can't be bothered to prune tree tree that is hazarding the neighbor's fence if not the neighbor. Prolly still faded Trump for prez sign in the front yard. Fat cow get's drunk and cucks husband in plain view of everybody.
> 
> Yuck.


hey man! her husband got a dishonorable discharge for a totally legit reason! he stole the military's scrap to build a go kart. vroom vroom!


----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hey man! her husband got a dishonorable discharge for a totally legit reason! he stole the military's scrap to build a go kart. vroom vroom!


Yeah, what I heard was everybody else was doing it and he took the fall. Sooooo unfair. (snicker)


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, what I heard was everybody else was doing it and he took the fall. Sooooo unfair. (snicker)


----------



## Stickerpie (Jul 26, 2017)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I have 3 sets of neighbors.
> 
> To my left are an older couple, which besides the husband constantly being in his garage and within sight of me possibly smoking, I have no problem with. They wave occasionally.
> 
> ...


The bitch that lives above me got promoted to apt manager... everything was fine until she moved in upstairs. The last three years have been but she had to move her bitch ass up there with her four-year-old that does not know the meaning of walk. Now on purpose they aggravate the shit out of me stomping and pounding any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Stickerpie (Jul 27, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Get a bunch of glass flasks, some anhydrous ammonia, and a bunch of empty sudafed packs...toss em over the fence and call the cops to report a "suspicious smell"......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2017)

Stickerpie said:


> The bitch that lives above me got promoted to apt manager... everything was fine until she moved in upstairs. The last three years have been but she had to move her bitch ass up there with her four-year-old that does not know the meaning of walk. Now on purpose they aggravate the shit out of me stomping and pounding any ideas would be greatly appreciated


WELCOME NEW MEMBER!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> WELCOME NEW MEMBER!


LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2017)

Stickerpie said:


> The bitch that lives above me got promoted to apt manager... everything was fine until she moved in upstairs. The last three years have been but she had to move her bitch ass up there with her four-year-old that does not know the meaning of walk. Now on purpose they aggravate the shit out of me stomping and pounding any ideas would be greatly appreciated


move


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> move


There are other, less radical, solutions


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> There are other, less radical, solutions


nah

other neighbors would get burned out too

Just effin move and get on with life.


----------



## Stickerpie (Jul 28, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> nah
> 
> other neighbors would get burned out too
> 
> Just effin move and get on with life.


Well I will move when my lease is up unless I find something I can't pass up before that. But my point is I haven't done anything to this woman, who, apparently needs to grow up and realize that being a bitch won't get her anywhere.. When I went in the office and asked her what the issue was with all the stomping on the floors beating on the walls, (she was asst mgr), she had nothing to say other than tried to blame it on her kid playing and I know the difference between a kid playing and adults harassing.. and you say just move like it's so easy, it would be a lot easier if she'd just grow the hell up, it's not that hard!!


----------



## Stickerpie (Jul 28, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> nah
> 
> other neighbors would get burned out too
> 
> Just effin move and get on with life.


----------



## Gerardo Reyes (Aug 31, 2017)

I have a neighbor that called the cops because í was taking a piss in my fence, its my property. They took me to jail. She is a new neighbor but I want to fuck with her without going to jail.


----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## SoOLED (Aug 31, 2017)

sublet to the worse people you can find?

move?

personally I think you should draw as little attention to yourself as possible.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 31, 2017)

Pay someone to constantly egg the front of their house and cars late at night.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2017)

Gerardo Reyes said:


> I have a neighbor that called the cops because í was taking a piss in my fence, its my property. They took me to jail. She is a new neighbor but I want to fuck with her without going to jail.


Cut off your penis and put it in her mailbox, she'll get the message


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2017)

Gerardo Reyes said:


> I have a neighbor that called the cops because í was taking a piss in my fence, its my property. They took me to jail. She is a new neighbor but I want to fuck with her without going to jail.


Does she have kids? I don't see any other reason you'd go to jail


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

Gerardo Reyes said:


> I have a neighbor that called the cops because í was taking a piss in my fence, its my property. They took me to jail. She is a new neighbor but I want to fuck with her without going to jail.


Too late..

Now it's war.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Does she have kids? I don't see any other reason you'd go to jail


That's what I was thinking, who goes to jail for pissing in their yard


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> That's what I was thinking, who goes to jail for pissing in their yard


i can imagine a fine or something like that.. just because someone else seen it. but definitely not jail


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 31, 2017)

Stickerpie said:


> Well I will move when my lease is up unless I find something I can't pass up before that. But my point is I haven't done anything to this woman, who, apparently needs to grow up and realize that being a bitch won't get her anywhere.. When I went in the office and asked her what the issue was with all the stomping on the floors beating on the walls, (she was asst mgr), she had nothing to say other than tried to blame it on her kid playing and I know the difference between a kid playing and adults harassing.. and you say just move like it's so easy, it would be a lot easier if she'd just grow the hell up, it's not that hard!!


Nice nipples.

Are those asian?


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i can imagine a fine or something like that.. just because someone else seen it. but definitely not jail


Agreed..


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Agreed..


real talk


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> real talk


Lol, I was gonna say that but went the other direction..


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Aug 31, 2017)

Invite Mexicans over for a backyard party and play Mraiachi music. Tell the neighbors your friend at work is married to a cartel member.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Cut off your penis and put it in her mailbox, she'll get the message


The Van Gogh maneuver.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 31, 2017)

My advice was spot on, this thread should have been closed after my post. Now it's all lost in a sea of bad advice. SUCKS


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 31, 2017)

Gerardo Reyes said:


> I have a neighbor that called the cops because í was taking a piss in my fence, its my property. They took me to jail. She is a new neighbor but I want to fuck with her without going to jail.


prolly thought you were weenie wagging


----------



## Enigma (Aug 31, 2017)

Exposing yourself in public is a bad idea.


DON'T bring anymore attention to your dogs!!! They could easily poison and kill them if you just let them out. I always walk my dogs and watch them. I don't trust people.

Cameras are your best friend, catch them doing anything illegal on your property and you have them by the balls.

Get to know your other neighbors, they might not like those people either, there is strength in numbers.

Is there a home owner's association?

It would be advisable to tread lightly here, anything you do could come back on you, it's best not to be seen doing it if you do get your hands dirty, which I don't recommend.


----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2017)

Find a dog that looks exactly like theirs, train it to be mean and aggressive. Swap dogs.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh, I've had one person in my whole life removed from an apartment complex. I complained about him and his SO dying from overdoses in less than two weeks apart.

They denied his lease renewal.

Someone also spray painted "METH" on his door, which somehow prompted the police to arrive.

Strength in numbers.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 1, 2019)

DaddyChef92 said:


> At 3 am break into their house and slice all their throats including the kid! Problem solved now the mother fuckers are fucking dead






SH420


----------



## srh88 (Nov 1, 2019)

DaddyChef92 said:


> At 3 am break into their house and slice all their throats including the kid! Problem solved now the mother fuckers are fucking dead


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 1, 2019)

Man shame this is so old, but a good one would be get a surveillance camera (working or not) and mount it in a very obvious spot and point it in the direction of their house. Shit like that is shown to really mess with people when they think they are being watched.

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-the-illusion-of-being-observed-can-make-you-better-person/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 1, 2019)

DaddyChef92 said:


> At 3 am break into their house and slice all their throats including the kid! Problem solved now the mother fuckers are fucking dead


I think you registered for the wrong site.

Try www.massmurderandchaos.com/necromancy


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2019)

I had a go round with a neighbor, so I took the mufflers off one of my bikes and took it in the back yard and "blew the cobwebs" out of it for awhile. An old 650 twin does sound pretty cool at 5 grand with no mufflers.


----------



## TrippleDip (Nov 1, 2019)

If you tune a radio to the frequency corresponding to the length of their speaker cables you can play music inside their house and they have no way to shut it off..


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2019)

TrippleDip said:


> If you tune a radio to the frequency corresponding to the length of their speaker cables you can play music inside their house and they have no way to shut it off..


That won't work.


----------



## TrippleDip (Nov 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> That won't work.


Well I've got to try it out now but I don't see why it wouldn't.. Wires make an antenna and current is passed to the speaker.. Just gonna need a custom transmitter at really high power, probably a directional antenna.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2019)

TrippleDip said:


> Well I've got to try it out now but I don't see why it wouldn't.. Wires make an antenna and current is passed to the speaker.. Just gonna need a custom transmitter at really high power, probably a directional antenna.


You MIGHT be able to get some output from a speaker if you run two speaker wires right next to each other from inductive pickup, but you won't have the wattage of the original. You could make a jammer with a transmitter and a random noise generator with the transmitter tuned to the FM band, however it would need to sweep the band, or have multiple transmitters to cover it. A parabolic dish would be fine however the FCC would be over shortly to unplug it and take it away, and possibly you also. You are dealing with a Frequency Modulated (FM) RF signal that needs demodulated prior to sound coming out of your speakers. I worked on jammers in the AF for 20 years. High levels of RF radiation can also cause cancer and numerous other health problems. I have a friend who was radiated and he is a survivor of Hodgkins Lymphoma.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Man shame this is so old, but a good one would be get a surveillance camera (working or not) and mount it in a very obvious spot and point it in the direction of their house. Shit like that is shown to really mess with people when they think they are being watched.
> 
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-the-illusion-of-being-observed-can-make-you-better-person/


Yeah, I still miss Flaming Pie.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> I had a go round with a neighbor, so I took the mufflers off one of my bikes and took it in the back yard and "blew the cobwebs" out of it for awhile. An old 650 twin does sound pretty cool at 5 grand with no mufflers.


@cannabineer has a good story


----------



## Bareback (Nov 2, 2019)

TrippleDip said:


> If you tune a radio to the frequency corresponding to the length of their speaker cables you can play music inside their house and they have no way to shut it off..


What frequency is wireless....asking for a neighbor


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2019)

Bareback said:


> What frequency is wireless....asking for a neighbor


2.4 or 5 Ghz.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, I still miss Flaming Pie.


No doubt, kkklannie 

you’ve never met a racist shit for brains you didn’t love


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer has a good story


Ohh yes.

My dad is a retired Ph.D. electrical engineer, so he knows his way around the innards of you-name-the electronic appliance circa 1970.

Our next-door neighbors (catty-corner actually, NW corner) decided to get into amateur radio. The forty-foot truss mast on their roof was kind of a fat tell in that regard.

The other big tell was that when mama had her Easy Listening softly going in the kitchen, there'd be these occasional, and startlingly loud, bursts of vox coming over Mama's FM radio, the loaf-of-bread-sized unit with the ivorette exterior, long tuner bar, and an oval-face electric clock opposite the perforated speaker plate. *"This is (same three letters, same four numerals) calling _____".* This happened several times and at all times of the day. It was enough to make one drop one's spoon.

Now the father of that household was, if I remember correctly, a career Marine with a burr under his saddle about damn fer'ners from recent enemy lands. So Dad and Guy got along about as well as the red and the blue kind of rocket fuel, poured into one beaker. As a Germanitarian gesture, Dad went over and provided technical advice to Guy on how to squelch that massive EM leakage from their two-way radio rig. Guy ignored it.

Dad was getting quite pissed that this lout was harshing Mama's buzz in the kitchen. He worked at the time for a firm that had some pretty sweet goodies on the engineers' common shelves, and he knew how to use'm.

So he signed out and brought home a tunable directional RF emitter and an oscillator. He rigged the oscillator to put out a squarewave signal at a god-awful acoustic frequency - somewhere in the "kilohurts" range. He fed that signal into the emitter which had been tuned to the right FM frequency, and pointed it into the five-degree cone that was most likely to contain Guy's radio set.

Turned the electronics on at a respectable power level, and left them in the ON condition for a day or two.

The caterwaul that came out of Guy's radio, out of Guy's TV, out of Guy's FM receiver, possibly out of his ignition wiring, fillings, plumbing ... ohhh I wish I could have witnessed it for myself. It must have been, for not choosing a stronger term, obvious.

Strangely, the radio vox squawks stopped then and did not return.

Bet Dad got an extra big hug from Mama that night. You do NOT casually or lightly go to war with an Austrian. Final score: Austrian 1, Marine 0.

That's MY dad!!

@raratt


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 3, 2019)

This thread reminds me of Tony Soprano parking his empty boat near some guy's house, blasting horrible Italian music all night; cuz' the guy wouldn't sell him the house.  
I used laser [email protected] to annoy my annoying neighbors, right in their own bedroom.
When that stopped working, an LED spotlight left on all night.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 3, 2019)

If they have dogs, dump a few cans of hormel chili over the fence at night. Add a can of beans for good measure

Happy dogs and possibly liquid diarrhea all over the floor, if not, horrid dog farts for days.


----------



## playallnite (Nov 3, 2019)

If you know their names and address call Mastercharge and Visa and tell them you lost your cards,wreaks havoc and very disruptive. Make sure you call from a blocked or untracable phone,have fun !


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 4, 2019)

I think the best thing here would be for trump loving op to stop harboring rats and pick up all her dog shit


----------



## Hollywoodhammer (Feb 23, 2020)

R1b3n4 said:


> buy a throwaway SIM card and start ordering prostitutes/pizzas/taxis/chinese etc to their house,multiple times a night/week eventually they will be blacklisted from everywhere


I like your style Rob.


----------

